# RIP Syrio



## MotherOfChickens (23 December 2015)

finding it hard to say this, had to have my beautiful big boy PTS this morning, he was only 4. Came in with a head wound on Monday-looked like he'd been fighting. Vets yesterday and had some a'biotics and painkillers. Went down hill overnight and off his legs this morning, in lots of pain. Either a blood clot or internal bleeding. 

Beyond sad and sat in work by myself. 

He was an ace character, got from a rescue year before last. 5.5kg of DSH awesomeness. Scared of nothing but really sussed around cars and livestock. Best mouser ever and would accompany me while shutting up coops every night, whatever the weather. Friend of the dog and stealer of chicken dinners. He'd sometimes come in with scrapes or looking like he'd had a night on the tiles. A bit of a kip and he'd be demanding food and hugs again. We'd joke that he go out drinking with the local badgers before ending up in some stramash or other.

RIP my man, you will be sorely missed.


----------



## madlady (23 December 2015)

Aww so sorry   it's never easy but worse when they are so young.


----------



## Archangel (23 December 2015)

RIP Syrio - taken too soon.


----------



## Shady (23 December 2015)

Oh goodness, i'm so sorry, that is young to lose one and always harder, i lost one of my favourites at 3, couldn't believe it and still feel sad and cheated somehow. RIP Syrio and a massive hug to you OP . xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (23 December 2015)

MoC, am very sorry to read your sad news about Syrio, sending you hugs xx


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (23 December 2015)

Am so sorry.  He sounded a great character.  ((HUGS))


----------



## MotherOfChickens (23 December 2015)

he was a complete dude, thanks everyone :'(


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (23 December 2015)

MotherOfChickens said:



			finding it hard to say this, had to have my beautiful big boy PTS this morning, he was only 4. Came in with a head wound on Monday-looked like he'd been fighting. Vets yesterday and had some a'biotics and painkillers. Went down hill overnight and off his legs this morning, in lots of pain. Either a blood clot or internal bleeding. 

Beyond sad and sat in work by myself. so sorry to hear about your little boy 

RIP little man



So sorry  
He was an ace character, got from a rescue year before last. 5.5kg of DSH awesomeness. Scared of nothing but really sussed around cars and livestock. Best mouser ever and would accompany me while shutting up coops every night, whatever the weather. Friend of the dog and stealer of chicken dinners. He'd sometimes come in with scrapes or looking like he'd had a night on the tiles. A bit of a kip and he'd be demanding food and hugs again. We'd joke that he go out drinking with the local badgers before ending up in some stramash or other.

RIP my man, you will be sorely missed.
		
Click to expand...


Beyond sad and sat in work by myself. so sorry to hear about your little boy 

RIP little man


----------



## Blanche (23 December 2015)

RIP Syrio and hugs to you . Last Christmas I had to have a young cat put down a few days before Christmas. He had turned up a couple of days after Christmas the previous year and despite our best efforts no owner was found. He was only around five months old , so was very young when he was pts. It was a sad Christmas.


----------



## peaceandquiet1 (23 December 2015)

Lots of hugs, so sad, RIP Syrio, you sounded wonderful.


----------

